# My 2016 Sauces



## sqwib (Oct 31, 2016)

This year I decided to make 4 new hot sauce recipes that have been rolling around in my head, from left to right, "Roasted Pineapple Ghost Chili", "Peach-Apricot Datil", "Roasted Pineapple Anaheim" and "Tabasco".

 








 

 

After I collected enough peppers to start the sauces, they are chopped in a food processor with a touch of red wine vinegar a few bits of fresh onion and fresh garlic.






 






 






 
A little white vinegar is poured over top of the peppers, then salt is added to form a salt crust. Vinegar is then placed in the airlocks and the airlocks and lids are screwed onto the mason jars.








The Datil pepper plants exploded so I finished them up first,

 
For the "Peach-Apricot Datil Hot Pepper Sauce", The fermented peppers are then run through a food processor with a few peaches from the local farm and a bit of white vinegar is added to thin out a bit. Then the sauce is placed in a pot with some Apricot preserves then simmered for half an hour. Then the mixture is strained and the liquid will rest in the refrigerator and the pulp will be dehydrated.
 








At this point, If I want to add a smoky flavor to this sauce I will remove these bits then cold smoke them for about an hour on a mild smoke. Sometimes I may not even use the pulp for the sauce but may use it for making Rubs and Seasoned Salts.








The dried pulp is ground to a powder and placed back in a pot with the drained sauce and simmered again. This will help with the mouth feel and viscosity of the sauce, less pulp makes it thinner as opposed to more makes it thicker. This gives you control off the viscosity. I prefer thicker so it clings to the food.







 






 







Then Back into the fridge where it will rest a few weeks before sampling, tweaking and bottling...or tossing!

That's one down, got three to go so my wife can have her counter back, next up, the "Roasted Pineapple Ghost Chili", and "Roasted Pineapple Anaheim".
 


A very ripe pineapple is trimmed.








Pineapples are then roasted on a sear station, cored, chopped and placed in the ferment bottles. Here they will sit for a few weeks. Whats nice about this is, there's no rush, you can get to it when you get to it.







 








Pineapples are cubed and placed in the jar, topped with more vinegar and some salt. Just look for mold on top, once that starts scoop it off and cook the sauce.









Sauce is cooked, run through a food processor and strained, the pulp will be dehydrated, then run through a coffee grinder then some pulp will be added back to the sauce for body, just as the "Peach Apricot Datil Hot Sauce".








 







 






 







 

"Roasted Pineapple Ghost Chili", "Peach-Apricot Datil" and "Roasted Pineapple Anaheim" are bottled, the "Tabasco" will sit on charred oak for a few years.
 

Sauce is removed from the refrigerator and sampled, then placed in a pot and sampled again is it comes up to temp, any tweaks will be done at this time like adding salt or vinegar.


Bottles, caps and dashers are sterilized in a pot of boiling water, each sauce is heated on the stove top and brought to a simmer and simmered for 10 minutes then poured into the hot woozies. The bottles are then capped and placed in the box upside down for half an hour or so.









Bottles are removed from the box and thoroughly cleaned.







 
Once the filled bottles have cooled enough to handle, they are labeled. 






 
Then a safety seal is applied.






 






 







What about the Tabasco? A stave of charred Oak is removed from my whiskey and a cube is cut from the end. The cube is then charred and dowsed in water.







The charred oak is placed in the center of the fermenting peppers.







Tabasco Peppers will rest on toasted Charred white oak for a year or two, maybe longer in a dark closet.

 

These do not need to be kept under refrigeration.
 

If you place the sauce in a jar under refrigeration, the pulp will eventually drop out of suspension and you can have a thin sauce and a thicker sauce, just by carefully pouring the thinner liquid off the top.


I always prefer it somewhat thick so it clings to the food.


You can also make use of extra pulp, boil the pulp with some apple juice or water, add a a lot of salt, about 50/50, dehydrate again, smoke the "leather like" pulp then crumble through a colander for some awesome coarse seasoned salt.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2016)

Saucy! Looks great! 

Points!


----------



## xray (Oct 31, 2016)

They all sound great!! I wish I had your dedication to make my own.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 31, 2016)

WOW!!!! Absolutely very cool,, Nice job as always.


----------



## b-one (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks like a lot of work.:biggrin: Hope they all turn out!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 31, 2016)

From this Chileheads perspective, this thread is pure awesome!
Fantastic information and pictures.

:bravo:  

 :points1:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 31, 2016)

Awesome thread SQWIB !  Very nice !   Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2016)

Very informative thread SQWIB!

Point!

Al


----------



## gary s (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey Buddy  I want to place an order    Nice !!!

Gary


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Seriously, I'd love to order some of that!!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 2, 2016)

Another awesome one 

Did you try them yet? Which did you like best


----------



## sqwib (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks Guys, I try to make some every year and play with different flavors.

I had an awesome batch of Smoked Red Jalapenos and Pomegranate that was looking good until I placed the jars with the lids in the pot of boiling water and all of the lids came off and I lost everything...three months of work.

Realtorterry, it's like asking what your favorite condiment is, different flavors for different foods, but to sum it up a bit...

The hottest of the three is the Peach Apricot Datil, this sauce is for Fish, Poultry and Pork, (goes great with white meats and fish).

The ghost Chili is the mildest, go figure and has a slow burn because of the pineapple, your hit with sweet first then you feel a little heat, the heat starts to build slowly after a while your lips are all tingly, the same sensation from eating a ton of buffalo wings, I love it.

The Anaheim is fairly hot as well and has the more of a pepper taste, but with the same building heat as the Ghost Chili but hotter

These all have flavor and heat, I don't really like to make sauces that all you get is heat, I like the burn to build.

My all time favorite has been my Pineapple Habanero Hot Sauce.




.

I'll probably make the Pineapple again and remake the Pomegranate next year, I may make another Ghost Chili also but much, much hotter.

I made a Lemon-Lime that is so hot that 2 or three drops in a quart of Spaghetti Sauce is all that is needed to add heat, 

Here's the Party for that.






The Tabasco will age a few more years on the Charred Oak, I'll probably Sample it next year and add more peppers.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 3, 2016)

SQWIB, Unbelievable looking sauces !!!!!!!!!


----------



## disco (Nov 3, 2016)

I salute the Sultan of sauce!

Point.

Disco


----------



## smokin jay (Nov 4, 2016)

Wow! I would like to place a order also! Very nice SQWIB!!


----------



## wazzuqer (Nov 5, 2016)

Wow, very impressive, looks really good.


----------



## fatboycoalition (Nov 7, 2016)

Awesome job...


----------



## pa42phigh (Jan 5, 2017)

Why the vinegar in your fermente


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 5, 2017)

Those look pretty awesome! I did several chili ferments this year. These are two of them.












IMG_2198.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jan 5, 2017






Home made is the way to go!


----------



## lemans (Jan 5, 2017)

You are the hot sauce king...


----------



## sqwib (Jan 6, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Those look pretty awesome! I did several chili ferments this year. These are two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## sqwib (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks guys.

I just took a peek at my Tabasco hot sauce sitting on charred oak, may add to it this summer and let it go another year or two.


----------



## phantom krankor (Jan 13, 2017)

Awesome! Might not try it myself at this point,  but interesting to see how it's done. Great read and good pics


----------



## ghoster (Jan 15, 2017)

seriously good looking sauces.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi SQWIB,
Very impressive sauces. I have a request. I have a batch of Purple Death/Black Dragon peppers that I would like to turn them into something good. Would you be willing to teach a new guy?












20170625_173256.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Jun 25, 2017


















20170625_173310.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Jun 25, 2017


----------



## sqwib (Jun 30, 2017)

hooked on smoke said:


> Hi SQWIB,
> Very impressive sauces. I have a request. I have a batch of Purple Death/Black Dragon peppers that I would like to turn them into something good. Would you be willing to teach a new guy?
> 
> 
> ...


Depend on what you want, do you want to ferment them. Do you want a thin liquid, thick? Hot Mild with a hint of sweet, do you want t age it on charred oak, There is a ton of options.


----------



## tropics (Mar 6, 2018)

sqwib That is some serious hot sauce,I just started some Hab fermenting,also started growing some Reaper Peppers 
Saving this post thanks 
Richie


----------

